

Apple Now Biggest-Ever U.S. Company - krigath
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443855804577601773524745182.html?mod=pls_whats_now_f&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
iambrakes
After reading about this yesterday, I found myself going through the catalog
of Apple products at my house. Some are old and not used anymore, but at 15
Apple products in a household of 2, it's no wonder they are the biggest
company in the country....ever.

